# Scarlett Johansson Sexy Hollywood-Star wieder solo



## Mandalorianer (14 Dez. 2010)

* Die schöne Scarlett Johansson: Ehe kaputt! 

Trennung von Ryan Reynolds ​*
Schluss! Aus! Finito! Ryan Reynolds und Scarlett Johansson haben ihre Ehe für beendet erklärt – gerade mal zwei Jahre nach der Hochzeit 


Gerade mal 26 Monate hielt das Glück...

Scarlett Johansson (26) und ihr Mann Ryan Reynolds (34) verkündeten am Dienstag offiziell das Ende ihrer Ehe – die nur zwei Jahre und zwei Monate dauerte!

Das Schauspieler-Ehepaar in der US-Zeitschrift „People“: „Nach langer und reiflicher Überlegung haben wir beschlossen, unsere Ehe zu beenden. Wir begannen unsere Beziehung mit Liebe, und mit Liebe und Güte werden wir sie auch beenden.“

Beide sollen sich bereits vor sechs Monaten getrennt haben.

Verlobt hatten sich die schöne Blonde und der smarte kanadische Schauspieler („Smokin' Aces“) im Mai 2008, damals waren sie schon ein Jahr lang ein verliebtes Pärchen. Die Hochzeit folgte Ende September des gleichen Jahres in Kanada – Ryans Heimat. Gefeiert wurde in kleinstem Kreise in einem abgelegenen Wildnis-Resort außerhalb von Vancouver.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## beachkini (14 Dez. 2010)

habs gerade in der bild gelesen und wollts verkünden, aber is schon geschehen


----------



## JayP (15 Dez. 2010)

also komisch, dass die sich trennen wo gerade auch Vanessa Hudgens und Zac Effron sich trennen 

Na wenn das mal nicht irgendwas zu bedeuten hat


----------



## Q (15 Dez. 2010)

JayP schrieb:


> also komisch, dass die sich trennen wo gerade auch Vanessa Hudgens und Zac Effron sich trennen
> 
> Na wenn das mal nicht irgendwas zu bedeuten hat




genau, Zac und Ryan haben gemeinsam was am laufen  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (15 Dez. 2010)

drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet


----------



## syd67 (15 Dez. 2010)

scarlett wieder solo?:WOW:
war schon lange nicht mehr in hollywood,koennte ja mal wieder hin


----------

